# World Cup blocked on FilmOn



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Apparently the barstewards at FIFA have blocked world cup matches on FilmOn. How is everyone else watching it?


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

I wouldn't bother watching the World Cup, the result is a foregone conclusion - the Netherlands will win it!


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

wink said:


> I wouldn't bother watching the World Cup, the result is a foregone conclusion - the Netherlands will win it!


On current form I think you're right! Thankfully we've found a way to stream Italian TV so we can watch them on their way to glory


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

jellybean said:


> On current form I think you're right! Thankfully we've found a way to stream Italian TV so we can watch them on their way to glory


Hello

Fred is using a site called Myp2p i don't know how he uses it but i can't get him away from the football.

Krystyna


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Jellybean, 

I’m resubmitting a post I sent to a similar topic a couple of months’ ago. I’m assuming you are/were watching Filmon via your PC/Laptop, if so, try using ‘Media Hint’ in Chrome or Firefox, it’s dead easy. 

By simply downloading and installing MEDIA HINT, which is a plug-in extension, to either your Chrome browser or Firefox browser you unlock BBC iPlayer, ITV Player, 4OD, etc., etc. No need for VPN! 

*IT WILL NOT WORK WITH IE. *

The great advantages are you can watch either the live transmissions (same as Filmon, et al.) plus any available 'catch up' programs ie. last night’s MOTD, or Call the Midwife or last week’s edition of Panorama. 

It takes all of 30 seconds to install, it costs nothing and no need for set top boxes or VPN (which can slow down the streaming). 

Also if you are watching the catch up stuff and you want to pop out to make a cup of tea, just pause the program and restart it when you've brewed your cuppa rosie. 

Chrome
https://mediahint.com/

Firefox
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/fir...on/media-hint/

Once loaded, restart your browser, go to BBC iPlayer or ITV Player or wherever, click on the program, hey presto you are watch the show. 

Try it, it works for us.


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi dstump, thanks for your advice. I do watch FilmOn via Chrome and normally I don't have any problems. But last night we wanted to watch a World Cup match and a message came up saying 'FIFA has blocked transmission of matches' or something. Would MediaHint get around that?

If not, it doesn't really matter because RTP1 is showing some matches and we've managed to get the others through streaming Italian TV


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

MediaHint Not quite free as theres a monthly charge albeit lower cost than other good VPN's not sure that I like that you give permission for them to monitor your email address but don't publicly display how that information unless you contact them


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Jellybean, 

Media Hint definitely gets round the problem, costs zero and you can watch iPlayer content. 

CM,

Media Hint is free, if you know how to bypass the registration. I must admit I was a little peeved when I got the ‘please pay me’ announcement after what looked like the end of the trial period. 

HOWEVER, I did some experimenting and if you don’t log in/register using Facebook or Google or the other common social media accounts, but just use a completely fictitious email address eg. [email protected], [email protected], you can carry on using it gratis. If you do happen to get the ‘please pay me’ screen up (I haven’t since becoming Michael Mouse from Hotmail), then simply punch in a new fictitious email and off you go again. 

Both, 

I didn’t want to confuse matters by providing too much information in my previous post BUT there is a similar add-on for Chrome and Firefox called “Hola”, which works similarly to Media Hint. 

Hola Unblocker - Download

The main difference is that when you land on the web site of your choice (BBC iPlayer, ITV iPlayer, etc.,) you click on the Hola icon in the Browser menu bar and select a country flag. This then spoofs the web site with an IP address from that country. Therefore, you would go to BBC iPlayer, hit the Hola icon, then hit the Union Jack and from then onwards that site will be tied to a UK IP address. Same watchability result as Media Hint.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for clarification


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well done Dstump. Think you miht have saved a lot of peoples sanity


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

I've just been watching the England Uruguay game on filmon with no problems.


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

I didn't affect the result...........


----------

